# shrinking timber sizes



## sawdust1 (20 Aug 2013)

Hi all, got a job battening and insulating a room with 2inch xtratherm, popped into Bradfords for some 3 by 2inch sawn timber, low and behold the CLS they now stock finishes at 1 3/4 inch, so the insulation will protrude by 1/4 inch and the plasterboard will not be flush with the batten, i can't see any problems with this but it is a pain if all sawn timber stocked is 1/4 less all over, i expect it on planed timber. When i asked the yard guy he said its so people handling the stuff don't get splinters. A pile of 4 by 2 measured 3 1/2 by 1 1/2. Although the timber sizes have shrunk the price has not.


----------



## Woodchips2 (21 Aug 2013)

sawdust1":p2vtgssi said:


> Hi all, got a job battening and insulating a room with 2inch xtratherm, popped into Bradfords for some 3 by 2inch sawn timber, low and behold the CLS they now stock finishes at 1 3/4 inch, so the insulation will protrude by 1/4 inch and the plasterboard will not be flush with the batten, i can't see any problems with this but it is a pain if all sawn timber stocked is 1/4 less all over, i expect it on planed timber. When i asked the yard guy he said its so people handling the stuff don't get splinters. A pile of 4 by 2 measured 3 1/2 by 1 1/2. Although the timber sizes have shrunk the price has not.


Sounds like a good business model. Your customers have to buy extra packing strips and don't sue you for getting splinters (hammer) .
Regards Keith


----------



## RogerS (21 Aug 2013)

sawdust1":3ijniahw said:


> Hi all, got a job battening and insulating a room with 2inch xtratherm, popped into Bradfords for some 3 by 2inch sawn timber, low and behold the CLS they now stock finishes at 1 3/4 inch, so the insulation will protrude by 1/4 inch and the plasterboard will not be flush with the batten, i can't see any problems with this but it is a pain if all sawn timber stocked is 1/4 less all over, i expect it on planed timber. When i asked the yard guy he said its so people handling the stuff don't get splinters. A pile of 4 by 2 measured 3 1/2 by 1 1/2. Although the timber sizes have shrunk the price has not.



But hasn't that always been the case?


----------



## dj. (21 Aug 2013)

Just use the CLS the 65mm thickness outwards, that way the insulation will sit behind the studwork & you will prevent any possible problems with fixing the plasterboard over a void which would be created if you used the CLS the other way round.


Regards.

dj.


----------

